# PeaceBee's picture thread :)



## PeaceBee (Dec 20, 2013)

So, I finally got a better camera so I can share my awesome Ts with you guys!  Happydance!

First, an old pic of my G. rosea Persephone that I took after her first molt in my care back in January 



This is my little A. geniculata which I rehoused yesterday 



One of my three A. diversipes slings!



My A. purpurea "#1" which recently molted.  Both A. purpureas look male (by molt)



And "#2" aiming his bum at me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeaceBee (Dec 20, 2013)

My little GBB.  Cute little dude!



Due to it being super reclusive and skittish, this was the first time I was able to get a good pic of my C. fimbriatus.  It actually was about to wander out of its enclosure right after the pic.  Definitely not one you want to have to try to chase after 



And one of its cute face!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysteryavic (Dec 20, 2013)

Love them love them love them!! I'm looking to get 3 diversipes and purpurea soon for x mas! It's are so inspiring! Hope all goes well with them and wish me luck on getting mine!!

Matt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeaceBee (Dec 20, 2013)

Mysteryavic said:


> Love them love them love them!! I'm looking to get 3 diversipes and purpurea soon for x mas! It's are so inspiring! Hope all goes well with them and wish me luck on getting mine!!
> 
> Matt


Thanks!  I'm excited to finally be able to share with everyone   I've been on an Avic kick myself lately.  The diversipes are beautiful and one of mine have molted so far (the other two are a couple weeks behind now, lol).  Thanks, and good luck!  Everyone should have a collection of super fuzzies


----------



## Mysteryavic (Dec 20, 2013)

Would love to see more pics! Also u opinion on ease of care and the like. I have raised a few avics, paslamos and poeci. I'd assume I'd have little trouble with them however I alwase worry about them.

Matt


----------



## PeaceBee (Dec 20, 2013)

Mysteryavic said:


> Would love to see more pics! Also u opinion on ease of care and the like. I have raised a few avics, paslamos and poeci. I'd assume I'd have little trouble with them however I alwase worry about them.
> 
> Matt


It took me a bit to get the feel of caring for the tiny Avic slings, but mostly just give water as needed on moss and leaves and otherwise lots of cross ventilation.  The A. diversipes slings I had trouble getting to feed at first and I had to wiggle cricket legs for them, but now they're eating prekilled fine.  I still check on them constantly since I lost an A. diversipes sling early in the year which made me a little paranoid.  Lol.  More pics to come for sure!


----------



## Beary Strange (Dec 20, 2013)

Very adorable little ones you have there. I especially like the fimbriatus-that face. D: <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeaceBee (Dec 20, 2013)

I seem to have a knack for catching the cute faces.  A friend who used to be horrified by my pics on Facebook now shares them, saying I make them seem like kitty cats 

Cute A. purpurea face (back when it was smaller) 

"Feed meeee!" :3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice pictures!


----------



## PeaceBee (Dec 22, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Nice pictures!


Thanks!


----------



## PeaceBee (Dec 22, 2013)

I was having trouble sleeping last night, so I got a few more pics 

A. avicularia.  This T is super sweet and docile.  Hopefully will get a molt eventually so I can determine gender definitively.  



A second A. diversipes sling finally molted yesterday.  Hopefully the third will follow.  Took a pic of the molt for friends to see just how super tiny they are!



My little versi!  It is in premolt but pretty as ever   Pic turned out a little blurry, though ><



This is my H. arizonensis, the only scorp I have.  He's SOOOOO ANGRYYYY!!! 



I'm going to be adding a LOT of sand to the scorp's substrate, by the way.  It's not very burrow-friendly at the moment   But will be, soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysteryavic (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice pics, I want to see MORE!! You do have a good eye for the camera!


----------



## PeaceBee (Dec 23, 2013)

Mysteryavic said:


> Nice pics, I want to see MORE!! You do have a good eye for the camera!


Thanks!!!  I need to fiddle around with camera settings.  I've been in death-by-math mode in an intersession class and haven't found time.  Here are a few older pics, though!  

Really blurry pic of my P. metallica right after its last molt.  It's in premolt now and I can't wait to get new (better) pics!  



My P. regalis molted who knows when, but a couple weeks ago I finally saw new pokietoes peeking out at me!    Still being reclusive, though!



This is Shiva, one of my two giant African millis 



And her with my smaller milli 



Another pic of an A. diversipes sling.  I love this species so!



Some of these were taken with my phone, hence cruddy quality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 24, 2013)

A. diversipes are awesome looking. Candy-store T's ! All the best, Jen!


----------



## PeaceBee (Dec 24, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> A. diversipes are awesome looking. Candy-store T's ! All the best, Jen!


Thanks, Jan!  That is the best description of them for sure!
Here are a couple pics of my A. versicolor that molted yesterday!





And one closer up.  That blue is so awesome!




This one will be rehoused once it is safe to do so

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeaceBee (Jan 10, 2014)

A. diversipes.  This one turned out kind of funky and cool 



My G. rosea Persephone molted a couple weeks ago 
Sitting in odd positions after molting!



And today she had her first meal.  The way she nommed it resulted in the cricket's ovipositor sticking up between her fangs.  "Do I have something in my teefs?"



A. versicolor having a nom


----------



## PeaceBee (Feb 21, 2014)

Just a quick update.  I got more critters!   

I've always wanted a vinegaroon!


I got a little flower mantis (should be C. gemmatus).  She's photogenic 


And so tiny!  Random cat hair courtesy of Nano the kittymonster.


All my A. diversipes molted 


As did my P. metallica!  Looks male to me (by molt)


And finally, a pic of my subadult female A. chalcodes.  This will be my first species to breed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bender (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice pics!  Your diversipes looks really cool, and I like the blue flowers with the p metallica; good idea using blue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeaceBee (Feb 21, 2014)

Bender said:


> Nice pics!  Your diversipes looks really cool, and I like the blue flowers with the p metallica; good idea using blue


Thanks!  Everyone should own diversipes   Their coloration from molt to molt is just fantastic!
The P. metallica's enclosure was really fun to put together.  It's all webbed up now, but here is what it looked like initially!


A water dish and some moss were added after the pic was taken.


----------



## thistle (Feb 25, 2014)

Beautiful pics. I especially love the one with the little mantis sitting on your thumb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeaceBee (Feb 25, 2014)

thistle said:


> Beautiful pics. I especially love the one with the little mantis sitting on your thumb.


Thanks!    She actually molted early this morning!  



And so did my A. versicolor.  In the past it has fasted longer before a molt so I thought I would have time to rehouse this weekend.  Guess I'll have to wait a bit now :/



Little hidey-legs


----------



## TheaSpider (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow, you've got some absolute beauties! Love that Versicolor, I've been wanting to add one of those to my collection for some time. And your mantis is adorable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice update, congrats on the molts. My A. diversipes is being reclusive and I'm still assuming it's a male so it'll be probably the maturing molt whenever the T molts next time. I've had my big G. pulchripes girl molt after 2 years though. Doesn't look to have grown much and is still hiding mostly. 

What cam did you get, Jen?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeaceBee (Mar 2, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> Nice update, congrats on the molts. My A. diversipes is being reclusive and I'm still assuming it's a male so it'll be probably the maturing molt whenever the T molts next time. I've had my big G. pulchripes girl molt after 2 years though. Doesn't look to have grown much and is still hiding mostly.
> 
> What cam did you get, Jen?


Thanks, Jan!  I got a Fujifilm Finepix S4800    I'm glad to hear your Ts are doing well!  I hope you are, as well.
Both of my A. purpureas appear to be male and I think they'll be maturing on their next molt?  They're both about 3.5" now.  Trying to find a female has been difficult... Will you be breeding your A. diversipes?  Nice on the G. pulchripes molt, too   My second G. rosea, Clotho, seems to be taking her sweet time.

Also, thanks Thea!

And, some more pics!

A closer pic of my mantis that shows her colors better.  She's tiny!


My little monster A. geniculata.  Notice the bald spot.  Kicky kicky!


This is the enclosure of one of my A. purpureas (#1, the less defensive one).  This actually is a neat spiral all the way down to the substrate and it looks absolutely amazing!


Aaand my most recent acquisition!  This is my B. smithi sling  


I am getting to the point where I need to find a bookshelf to hold my growing collection   I'll be moving at the end of the year and hopefully then I'll be able to have a T room!


----------



## PeaceBee (Mar 9, 2014)

One of my A. diversipes molted rather unexpectedly.  They started off really slow but seem to be molting more frequently now 





After over a year of having it, my G. pulchripes finally got its gold knees and looks like a tarantula (instead of an awkward spider) 






I rehoused my A. versicolor which recently molted 






One of my A. purpureas molted today and I was able to confirm that it is male for sure.  Fortunately he didn't mature this molt   I'm sure the second will follow soon.


----------



## kanito107 (Mar 26, 2014)

cool spiders you have a nice collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeaceBee (May 21, 2014)

It's been a while since I updated!  Here we go!

So, this is Hades, my MM G. rosea (RCF)  


Of course, I had to get him a girlfriend!  Meet Pomegranate!  Hopefully she molts soon!


A close up shot of my little A. geniculata 



Little miss Luna molted!





And so did my A. versicolor 


Yeah, I turned the saturation way up on this one ;P  Look at the colors!



Finally, my Dolomedes okefinokensis!


Gonna be a momma soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeaceBee (Jul 10, 2014)

I haven't been keeping up on pictures lately due to crazy life and whatnot   But here are a few!

Barry, one of my two subadult male A. chalcodes, seems a little offended when I unbury his water dish!


I finally got a D. diadema!  Meet my little flat alien 


"TEEHEE!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeaceBee (Aug 1, 2014)

*Adventures in the desert!*

I have a bunch of new critters to get pics of, but I figured I'd share some adventures from the conference!

We saw lots of beautiful A. chalcodes 


Lotsa toes!


This one kind of FLEW out of her burrow!


Here is a smaller one:


We even found a little sling!


This one was not amused by my efforts.


Wandering MM 


He almost climbed onto my camera!


We also saw a few very tiny wolf spiders.  



And of course, gotta say thanks to my friend z32upgrader for helping tickle the Ts out and finding all the critters I didn't spot!
I'm also happy to have met so many fantastic people last weekend.  What a blast!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeaceBee (Aug 17, 2014)

My vinegaroon finally came out since molting!  




And some new additions!
MF P. cancerides - "Artemis"


She is a beast!



Chilobrachys sp. Sai Yok




And, meet Terra, my giant prickly stick insect (Extatosoma tiaratum) 



I have so many new critters to share!    More pics to come soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 17, 2014)

Love all of your pics. You're t's are so awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 20, 2014)

Great new set of pics, Jen! That vinegaroon looks so menacing, but they're so not dangerous really - except for being able to run like there's no tomorrow! D. diadema are even worse I think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeaceBee (Sep 15, 2014)

True, Jan!  The D. diadema is very fast indeed!  The vinegaroon isn't too bad in comparison.  Both are fun aliens to keep   Speaking of...

Flat alien molted   They look amazing freshly molted!


Terra (E. tiaratum) before her recent molt:


And after:


Fuzzy pic of my H. incei.  It just finished molting, so I'll get an updated pic soon!


P. vittata


And a tiny V. spinigerus scorpling!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

